# Problems with electronic throttle control?



## et8653 (Apr 15, 2009)

I own a 2004 Sentra SE-R Spec-V Blackout
the problem has been going on for awhile now but recently it's getting worse.
When I'm driving doesn't matter what speed in town or on the highway every so often now more frequently the car will all of a sudden jerk like if I'm letting off the gas pedal really fast it also does it with the cruise set too. I'm assuming it's something to do with the electronic throttle control? could anyone give me an idea of what it could be and what I'd have to replace to fix it?

Thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would start by pulling the codes and go from there... that way you dont spend $$ for something you dont need.


----------



## et8653 (Apr 15, 2009)

There are no codes.


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

sentra 2.5s do have a problem with there throttle bodies going bad. usually you are at a light and you press the gas and nothing happens. i can sell you a throttle body for cheap if you need one. but first you need to verify you need a throttle body. please let me know if you need any thing


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

have the cam/crank sensors been replaced?


----------



## et8653 (Apr 15, 2009)

The motor was replaced by Nissan at 60,000 miles because of pre cat failure the new motor only has 30,000 miles on it so everything is original.Strange as it may sound It only does this when it's snowing, raining or if the road is really wet
Is it possible to have a trouble code without the service engine soon light on?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if it only does it when there is moisture in the air, I would think it has to be a sensor on intake system... maf or tb? might even be the ecu.. but no codes huh... do you have a hole in the air duct? or the air cleaner? that is by passing the air filter? Just thoughts anyway


----------



## et8653 (Apr 15, 2009)

Took it through the car wash today and every time the sprayer passed over the front of the car the engine died and there is still no service engine light I am running a open style performance air filter with the air box removed but it still has the stock air duct with maf sensor it never did this last summer when it was pouring rain so it's got me stumped there are no holes in the air duct


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

et8653 said:


> Took it through the car wash today and every time the sprayer passed over the front of the car the engine died


There's your clue! Check all your harness connectors for being loose, oxidation on the pins or waterproof seals torn.


----------



## et8653 (Apr 15, 2009)

found the problem the filter adapter that bolts to the MAF was cracked and ready to break off and it did when I went to remove the filter.Problem fixed


----------

